# Lasiodora Parahybana (Salmon Pink Birdeater) Opinions?



## Jessie Lee Goodman (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey y'all!
So I've been doing some looking around for my next T purchase, and I have been looking at a female L. Parahybana, and I've read some different things. I want to know some of y'all's opinions. PLEASE REPLY!!!

THANKS!
~Jessie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 2, 2016)

Buy one! A female, if you can 

Pay no attention to _Lasiodora parahybana _haters that I'm 100% certain you will find, that's one of the NW _Theraphosidae _that "are of best", a truly NW classic lovely itchy fluffy cricket eating eight legged. Care is laughable easy. Trust me :-s

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jessie Lee Goodman (Dec 2, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Buy one! A female, if you can
> 
> Pay no attention to _Lasiodora parahybana _haters that I'm 100% certain you will find, that's one of the NW _Theraphosidae _that "are of best", a truly NW classic lovely itchy fluffy cricket eating eight legged. Care is laughable easy. Trust me :-s



What about handling wise? I can handle almost all of my T's and I love really big T's!


----------



## EulersK (Dec 2, 2016)

Jessie Lee Goodman said:


> What about handling wise? I can handle almost all of my T's and I love really big T's!


Wouldn't recommend it. Beyond the dangers and ethical concerns of handling tarantulas that I'm sure you're aware of, this species (and genus, for that matter) has some nasty setae. You'll be itching for days after doing routine maintenance, let alone handling.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 2, 2016)

Jessie Lee Goodman said:


> What about handling wise? I can handle almost all of my T's and I love really big T's!


I can't answer you because I've never handled a venomous animal nor I plan to do that because for my views about that's a very uneducated behavior towards animals we are supposed to care & love, not joke around with u_u

With that said, even Ray Charles and S.Wonder would agree that, handling for handling, a _Lasiodora parahybana_ is better than an _Atrax_ _robustus_, for those under that nonsense influence called 'handling'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a 6" female that im pretty cracy about. I consider them tops when all is considered.  cheap, easy to care for, eats like crazy, good looking and gets really big,really fast.  my lp Rachel spider is pretty defensive, so I wouldn't handle her. I'm not really sure why lp's aren't the #1 pet store tarantula????


----------



## chanda (Dec 2, 2016)

I had an L. parahybana until recently (when it hooked out into a mature male and I traded it away to someone who could try to breed it). For me, it was sort of a middle-of-the-road spider. Big - but not as big as my T. stirmi. A pretty good feeder - but not as aggressive as my A. geniculata or my Pamphobeteus. Pretty - but not as colorful as B. smithi or A. versicolor and not as attractively marked as P. vittata or A. geniculata. Certainly not suitable for handling (but neither are most of the others). I wouldn't rule out getting another Lp down the road, but at the moment I'm exploring other species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Walker253 (Dec 3, 2016)

The LP is a fantastic addition. Great eaters, fairly active, they grow fairly quickly and like to be seen.
Handling is hit and miss, but I think mostly miss. If you already have a T that you can hold, great, hold that one. Some LP's are skittish, some are hair kickers, some are mildly defensive, and some are all of those or none at all. You won't know until she gets bigger. Mine has been held, but she's a bit skittish and I'm afraid of her getting injured. I rarely handle anything anymore that I don't have to. 
But really, get one, you'll love her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## IsraelMS (Dec 3, 2016)

If you want a big NW terrestrial that eats every time you offer food, has personality without the agressive nature of e.g. _Phormictopus_, is incredibly easy to care for, a species that can be maintained in a naturalistic-type enclosure without filling it with web and is always on sight, LP is your tarantula. I love mine. There are larger, prettier, more agressive or more interesting behavior-wise tarantulas, but LP will be always fun to have.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mistertim (Dec 3, 2016)

Jessie Lee Goodman said:


> What about handling wise? I can handle almost all of my T's and I love really big T's!


You really shouldn't. It's going to end badly one day...for one of your tarantulas or for you.


----------



## ledzeppelin (Dec 3, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Wouldn't recommend it. Beyond the dangers and ethical concerns of handling tarantulas that I'm sure you're aware of, this species (and genus, for that matter) has some nasty setae. You'll be itching for days after doing routine maintenance, let alone handling.


Forget the setae, adult females' fangs can pierce your skull

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 3, 2016)

I have an L.difficilis spiderling right now and I am enjoying them. I never would have purchased any Lasiodora species, but I received this little one as a freebie at 1/4" back in the spring. They are now around 1". I find the L.difficilis far more attractive that the L.parahybana, but that is only my personal opinion.
I have read that some people have very tolerant individuals, but the majority are not that tolerant. They are hardy, large, not really over the top defensive, and grow quickly. They never turn down a meal unless they are very close to moulting. I love that mine is always active and visible and has never burrowed. 
If I were going to try to handle any tarantula - a member of this genus would not even make it on the list of possibilities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steve halward (Dec 3, 2016)

An lp is a great choice, you know they are about to moult when the crickets are still walking around after 5 seconds, they bulldoze like mad so theres endless frustration when youre lovely big viv has substrate everywhere and mine are always on show..not for handling though although my biggest will happily walk out the lid if i open it but thoses fangs.....not for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 3, 2016)

Steve halward said:


> An lp is a great choice, you know they are about to moult when the crickets are still walking around after 5 seconds, they bulldoze like mad so theres endless frustration when youre lovely big viv has substrate everywhere and mine are always on show..not for handling though although my biggest will happily walk out the lid if i open it but thoses fangs.....not for me


Their growth and appetite are NO DIFFERRENT than most of the large south American terrestrials, which ALL look better.    This behavior is in no way unique to a LP or any lasiodora.

Nothing wrong with a LP, just don't go buy one...for the love of god, its *easily* the most given away species there is.   They're impossible to avoid, searching them out and buying them is like buying dandelions...you could do nothing and wait and those dandelions will eventually show up anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Moonohol (Dec 3, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I have an L.difficilis spiderling right now and I am enjoying them. I never would have purchased any Lasiodora species, but I received this little one as a freebie at 1/4" back in the spring. They are now around 1". I find the L.difficilis far more attractive that the L.parahybana, but that is only my personal opinion.
> I have read that some people have very tolerant individuals, but the majority are not that tolerant. They are hardy, large, not really over the top defensive, and grow quickly. They never turn down a meal unless they are very close to moulting. I love that mine is always active and visible and has never burrowed.
> If I were going to try to handle any tarantula - a member of this genus would not even make it on the list of possibilities.


My L. difficilis was my first tarantula and I can confirm that they are awesome and (IMO) much better looking than LPs. It's true that they're not much different from any other large NW terrestrial in terms of growth rate/feeding response, so ultimately you should get whatever one is the most appealing to you. I'd personally take an LD or LP over an A. geniculata or N. chromatus any day, but everybody's got different tastes! Also agree with everyone else that they definitely are not for handling. Even a few of those urticating setae will put you in a world of irritation. It's happened to me simply from sticking my hand in the enclosure to get the water dish out--she didn't even kick any hairs, they were just floating around in there.

Here's my big girl (about 5.5-6" right now):

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## TomKemp (Dec 3, 2016)

I think an LP is a great addition to a collection if your into larger NW's. You can't beat spending a few bucks for a sling only to watch it blossom into a large tarantula in such a short amount of time. When I got mine it was my "next step up" in the new world terrestrial department. I still have her and she's fun to keep. Handling? I dunno. I never have with mine not so much because the chance of a bite as much as the urticating setae I guarantee would suck pretty bad for me. With that, To each his own.


----------



## Bread (Dec 3, 2016)

I love LP's mega appetite, and always trying to redecorate it's enclosure, or swinging from the roof.
(my little girls just 3" atm)

here she is guarding the small bolus just infront of her palps.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 3, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> My L. difficilis was my first tarantula and I can confirm that they are awesome and (IMO) much better looking than LPs. It's true that they're not much different from any other large NW terrestrial in terms of growth rate/feeding response, so ultimately you should get whatever one is the most appealing to you. I'd personally take an LD or LP over an A. geniculata or N. chromatus any day, but everybody's got different tastes! Also agree with everyone else that they definitely are not for handling. Even a few of those urticating setae will put you in a world of irritation. It's happened to me simply from sticking my hand in the enclosure to get the water dish out--she didn't even kick any hairs, they were just floating around in there.
> 
> Here's my big girl (about 5.5-6" right now):
> View attachment 226118


He's looking for a date if you are interested.  At 6" yours should be mature.













Resized952016111095222739



__ cold blood
__ Nov 11, 2016
__ 5



						MM difficilis that no one wants :(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol (Dec 3, 2016)

cold blood said:


> He's looking for a date if you are interested.  At 6" yours should be mature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh I'd love to, but I'm definitely not ready for breeding yet... especially when the possible outcome is 1000+ slings


----------



## cold blood (Dec 3, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> Ahhhh I'd love to, but I'm definitely not ready for breeding yet... especially when the possible outcome is 1000+ slings


I understand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jessie Lee Goodman said:


> Hey y'all!
> So I've been doing some looking around for my next T purchase, and I have been looking at a female L. Parahybana, and I've read some different things. I want to know some of y'all's opinions. PLEASE REPLY!!!
> 
> THANKS!
> ~Jessie


I am in love with all 5 of mine. One is a 5" female and she's awesome. I've had her since 3/8", and love her. She's an eating machine but still a sweetheart when I hold her. Calm, beautiful, hairy, itchy looking, lol.  Don't know about the hairs....no urticating hairs seem to bother me much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Jessie Lee Goodman (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank all of y'all so so much for your feedback!! I am definitely going to get an LP! Is there any specific things they need in their enclosures?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 4, 2016)

Jessie Lee Goodman said:


> I am definitely going to get an LP! Is there any specific things they need in their enclosures?


Aside for inches of substrate (you never know at the end if a _Theraphosidae _feels the need/want to burrow a bit) a water dish, and a piece of cork bark, nothing else* for a juve/adult specimen. They are incredibly easy to care for, and hardy.

*With that said you can add fake plants for aesthetic :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moonohol (Dec 4, 2016)

Jessie Lee Goodman said:


> Thank all of y'all so so much for your feedback!! I am definitely going to get an LP! Is there any specific things they need in their enclosures?


Make sure you give it a decent amount of substrate in case it decides to burrow (it probably won't, though, haha). 4-5" deep substrate is plenty for an adult and slings/juvies do fine with 2-3". Other than that, a nice large hide and a sizable water dish (no larger than the T's legspan) should serve you well. Everything else, like fake plants, is optional.

EDIT: Chris beat me to it, lol


----------



## gypsy cola (Dec 5, 2016)

Make sure you a get a VERY SECURE lid for whatever enclosure you get. These spiders are strong and will check threw mesh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Feb 7, 2017)

I am more than likely getting one!


----------



## Rittdk01 (Feb 7, 2017)

Charlottesweb17 said:


> I am more than likely getting one!


Good choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Feb 7, 2017)

The more and more I research them the more I am changing my mind and am leaning towards one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 7, 2017)

Charlottesweb17 said:


> The more and more I research them the more I am changing my mind and am leaning towards one.


I was exactly the opposite.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Feb 7, 2017)

Charlottesweb17 said:


> The more and more I research them the more I am changing my mind and am leaning towards one.


I have a few already and yet even though they're not a colorful, active, rare, high price, etc T that meets my preferable standards I still cant refuse an opportunity for a new LP because I just love them and I promise that you wont regret owning one too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jessie Lee Goodman said:


> Hey y'all!
> So I've been doing some looking around for my next T purchase, and I have been looking at a female L. Parahybana, and I've read some different things. I want to know some of y'all's opinions. PLEASE REPLY!!!
> 
> THANKS!
> ~Jessie


I just ordered my L.P and was told can't guarantee the sex until at least 1.5 in.  Slings are unsexed prior to that size.   Was suggested to me to buy more than one to increase chances of getting a female.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Feb 9, 2017)

^^^^they are pretty cheap, so a few is probably a good bet to get a female.  I bought an AF and three tiny slings from the same seller. All three tinies are easy to care for.  They molt monthly and grow fast.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 10, 2017)

I really like mine. But she is the most skittish tarantula I have ever owned, apart from the Hapalopus pumpkin patch (Long matured male and gone  ) 
The slightest jar of her enclosure and she dashes off behind her coconut hide near the corner, sometimes kicking hairs as she goes. She is surprisingly fast. She can't run INTO the hide, she's out-grown it, and never entered it before she was too large to fit anyway. She'll get something larger the next rehouse. That should be it's final complete re-house, and I also intend to add more structure so she may feel more secure this time around.
She is also quite food aggressive, making her one that I avoid putting my hands anywhere near (along with my A. geniculata), her fangs are far beyond the point of creating a mere ouchie. But I avoid getting in bare-handed striking range of most of mine, even my tractable G. pulchripes has been known to twirl and attack a nudge. Pretty sure it is just reacting to a potential meal, it has been a very good eater since it was a sling.

Anyway, I would not hesitate to suggest an LP. Not the most colourful species, but I still consider it very attractive. They grow fast, only refuse a meal when in pre-moult, and get big and are good display tarantulas, the nervousness of mine aside, she remains in plain view unless startled.Possibly a "second-rung" species if mine's skittishness is any indication, but really easy to raise and care for.

Oh, and I suspect she is female, but that is more of a gut feeling, as I've yet to attempt an exuvium sexing. Early estimates by way of the much less dependable ventral sexing method earned opinions that she is probably female, thus my choice of gender pronouns when I speak of her.


----------

